# 95 Toyota Corolla OBD1 code DTC:42 VSS Circuit



## kick2299 (Oct 12, 2008)

I own a 95 Toyota Corolla. The engine light came on a few days ago. What is strange is the engine light turns off when i turn off the car, then what ever sensor is coding must be tripped again for it to come back on. It trips often enough, while driving i turn off my car then turn it back on to reset it, and the light comes on a again usually within about 5 min. It does not come on a consistent length of time after the car is turned on, it is always intermittent. 

Went to O'Reilly, who by the way can code OBD1 now, but only at the larger stores, and they gave me the code.

DTC: 42
VSS circuit 

A little research online brought up that it has to do with the ECM and the Vehicle Speed Sensor (VSS).
BUT everything i found having to do with this code, including a diagnostics PDF i found (link at bottom) were for automatic transitions, and my corolla is manual:4-dontkno. The two cases addressed in the PDF have to do with a PNP switch (Park/Neutral Position switch) which i don't think my car would have as it is a manual.

Do you think i can do the same diagnostics checks that the PDF talks about and find the right solution? 

Or do you know something more about the code that i was unable to find?

Here is the PDF link.
http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...1Wm96F7Ew&sig2=t91xWHZ0PXelz_-X54oAVw&cad=rja


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

There are 2 different listings for a VSS for that model Corolla - one for the 1.6 3 speed automatic, and another for 1.6 manual and all 1.8 applications. It appears to be located on the top rear side of the transaxle case. 
When the light comes on, does the speedometer act strangely?


----------



## kick2299 (Oct 12, 2008)

No, the speed gauge seems not to do anything. I hadn't noticed anything, and i just went for a test drive with a friend watching the gauge and engine light and we didn't see anything. 
what do you think it could be?


----------

